
I’ve started wiretapping my kid because he hates photos - Tomte
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/3/14800098/recording-child-audio-phone-photos-parenting
======
ytNumbers
It seems to me that as a parent of a child you are entitled to insist upon one
nice photo of your child per year. Outside of that, you can make a request of
your child for whatever kind of photos or audio recording that you like, but
after your child declines such recording for the 3rd time, you must go one
year without asking again. If you fail to follow these guidelines, you will
likely one day be labeled a creepy parent. If you ever acquire that label,
you'll wish you had a time machine, because there's no other way to remove
that label.

